

Just-in-Time Summoning of Unikernels (v0.2) - amirmc
http://www.skjegstad.com/blog/2015/08/17/jitsu-v02/

======
magnuss
New in this version of Jitsu is support for Rumprun unikernels and Irmin.
Jitsu can now also control unikernels directly with libxl, as well as with
Xapi or libvirt.

~~~
avsm
The Irmin support means that the DNS/unikernel state is stored in a Git-
compatible format. Tried pushing it to GitHub via cron to see what happens?
:-)

~~~
magnuss
Not until now :) Online here: [https://github.com/MagnusS/jitsu-demo-
data](https://github.com/MagnusS/jitsu-demo-data)

------
nickpsecurity
I like how it pulls up the DNS so quick it looks like it was already there.
Neat stuff.

